
Compiler Bugs Found When Porting Chromium to VC++ 2015 - ingve
https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2016/03/24/compiler-bugs-found-when-porting-chromium-to-vc-2015/
======
brucedawson
Active discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11361151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11361151)

